# Help with DIY rules and regulations



## happygoducky (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey guys!

I am brand new to the bath/body business. I've spent a lot of time recently making bath bombs and a few sugar scrubs, and I hope to launch an Etsy shop here in the upcoming months. Eventually, a couple of crafty friends and I would like to do some craft shows.

My question is - what do I need to proceed before I go further with this? Do I need a business license, insurance, etc.? What disclaimers should I list when selling my items? I've seen a few articles online, but there are so many different answers it seems.

Any help would be lovely! :smile:


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 15, 2015)

First off, where do you live? (At least as much as you're comfortable posting on the internet.) What rules you have to follow depends on where you're at.

A business tax ID is something that's pretty standard. Insurance is always a very good idea (though pricey!). Etsy requires full ingredient lists if you want to sell there.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 15, 2015)

It will depend on where you live.  I'm required to have a tax id #, a DBA and insurance for several shows I do.  I also label by cosmetic labeling rules.


----------



## happygoducky (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you!!! I live in Pennsylvania. I will have to start getting my ducks in a row, I suppose.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm in PA too.  I don't sell soap, but I own my own baking business and sell a few different ways, including markets and shows.  You will need a DBA and tax I'D.  Insurance is not required by the state, but any retail venue will require you have it and list them as a rider and almost all markets will also.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 16, 2015)

For the US, cosmetic labeling rules apply so you should read up on those. They include using the common names wherever possible (unlike all the other countries which call for INCI). Also, you cannot make any drug claims (like clearing acne), only that it moisturizes/beautifies.


----------



## misfities (Mar 16, 2015)

I just checked my amazon wishlist, but its not on there. At one time I had tracked down a book that details all the legal stuff you need to know and how to print your labels a certain way. I feel like this book was associated with the Brambelberry troupe in some way, but am not sure. I will hunt for it again, but it's out there if you choose to search on your own.


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 17, 2015)

Lotioncrafter has the rules on their reference page... http://www.lotioncrafter.com/lotioncrafter-premium-ingredients-reference-room.html


----------



## KristaY (Mar 17, 2015)

From all I've read, this book is supposed to be very helpful when it comes to labeling laws. This has to be a typo on the Amazon web site though, almost a thousand bucks for a 183 page paperback? Crazyness.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0979594529/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

